# 2005 Murano windows issues...



## Jsm209 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi. New here and wondering if I can get some help. I’ve recently come into possession of a 2005 Murano AWD with little knowledge of its issues. The biggest glaring issue is this; the windows will not stay up.

Once the car is on it’s fine, the second I turn the car off, take the keys out, they go down. I’ve made 100001% sure no buttons on the remote or in the car are being pressed, they just go down on their own. I had to roll them up and disconnect the battery to keep them up.

Funny thing is I learned of this issue day 1, and it was solved by holding the buttons up as I took the keys out, and they’d stay up. But a week later that stopped working. The fuse for power windows is good. What else could this issue possibly be? Btw it’s only the front 2 windows doing this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/m...lasses-window-system-mirrors-section-gw-42190

Hopefully, the section from the service manual will help you figure it out. Good luck


----------

